
The next big thing will start out looking like a toy - prat
http://cdixon.org/2010/01/03/the-next-big-thing-will-start-out-looking-like-a-toy/#
======
philk
This has already been posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1029069>

(Awesome article though).

